# SE Conn. - Seeking gaming group or gamers



## NewJeffCT (Aug 22, 2012)

I recently moved from West of the Hartford, CT area down to Southeastern CT.  (06333 area code) Unfortunately, it's a bit too far for my old gaming group, so I'm seeking either to form a new gaming group, or else join an existing group that is looking for an extra player.

I do have a nice heated finished basement to offer as a location, as well as a nice sturdy table and chessex battlemat, as well as a few miniatures.

I'm a married guy in my mid 40s and my wife does not game.

I'm a non-smoker as well.

My home is fairly close to 95, so it should not be a bad commute for anybody from New Haven on east, or from Cromwell/Middletown on south.  (and vice versa if I'm joining your gaming group)

I'm willing to play or DM, but my strong preference is to play D&D in one of its incarnations (3.5, Pathfinder, 4E, etc)

You can respond to this post, send me a PM, or email me directly at my enworld username at yahoo.com.  (If you send email directly, please put "gaming" or "D&D" in the subject so I don't mistake it for spam.)

Thanks!


----------



## NewJeffCT (Aug 30, 2012)

kicking - still looking for games or gamers.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Sep 9, 2012)

I've found what seem to be 3 gamers, but I would like to add one or two more to the group.  Anybody in the region at all?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Sep 19, 2012)

oh well, looks like I've only found one reliable person so far...  anybody else out there that has a game going?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Sep 25, 2012)

OK, I think I'm up to 3 gamers now - would like to find 1 or 2 more.

Anybody out there?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 1, 2012)

need a few more gamers.  Anybody?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 14, 2012)

still no luck here - anybody?


----------

